# Faema E 61 rebuild



## sofaboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi

Ive had a E 61 (1967)for about 25 years. Its gas and electric.It had hard use for about 15 of those years on the event circuit. It was amazingly reliable.

it been in storage since and this week, in an attempt to de clutter I put it up for sale yesterday as a restoration project but after cleaning it and thinking about it non stop, Im wondering if a rebuild is within my scope. The main reason it came out of service was the boiler developed a leak at the element end. I was too busy to sort it and we went on to get a three group. Since being in storage and suffering three house moves, its had a few knocks. Ive seen a few boilers for sale and am also wondering if the parts for the 'Legend" fit. Im handy with tools but wonder if any specialised knowledge is needed.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

sofaboy said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive had a E 61 (1967)for about 25 years. Its gas and electric.It had hard use for about 15 of those years on the event circuit. It was amazingly reliable.
> 
> it been in storage since and this week, in an attempt to de clutter I put it up for sale yesterday as a restoration project but after cleaning it and thinking about it non stop, Im wondering if a rebuild is within my scope. The main reason it came out of service was the boiler developed a leak at the element end. I was too busy to sort it and we went on to get a three group. Since being in storage and suffering three house moves, its had a few knocks. Ive seen a few boilers for sale and am also wondering if the parts for the 'Legend" fit. Im handy with tools but wonder if any specialised knowledge is needed.


There's a couple of pages on coffeegeek where a guy does a rebuild, doesn't look too technically challenging. Nice project. Beautiful machines! If you decide you can't be bothered I'll take it off your hands


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeegeek.com/opinions/coffeeasia/06-05-2007


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If the leak is from the element base, then a new teflon or fibre gasket should fix it. There could be a lot of scale in the boiler which would be easyish to remove while replacing the element gasket......

NB I've found recently that some Faema specific parts for old machines are either unobtainable or very expensive.


----------



## sofaboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Great. Thanks for that. I will have a look at that and see if Im up to it. I may not have the time and could weel take you up on your other suggestion. I will try to keep you posted.


----------



## sofaboy (Jun 11, 2012)

espressotechno said:


> If the leak is from the element base, then a new teflon or fibre gasket should fix it. There could be a lot of scale in the boiler which would be easyish to remove while replacing the element gasket......
> 
> NB I've found recently that some Faema specific parts for old machines are either unobtainable or very expensive.


As I remember, the leak is more serious and came from the seam of a welded pad. Are there people around that can weld/braise copper? I wonder if this is acceptable on a pressurized vessel. I guess it would also need to be pressure tested?

I half heartedly looked on Italian E Bay and there were a few parts there. Do you know if the Legend parts are compatible?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the weld is copper I do not think brazing/ bronze welding over it would be acceptable as this is an adhesion weld. The copper weld would be fusion. Copper welding is not easily accomplished because of the heat conduction of the copper. I think you would need to contact specialist company that works on pressure vessels eg stills.

It would then need P/testing /certificating.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> If you decide you can't be bothered I'll take it off your hands


£1400 if you want it.....................http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-FAEMA-E-61-COMMERCIAL-COFFEE-MACHINE-/161224370887?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item2589b8aac7


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Seems a lot given the work that needs done but interesting to see how they're priced.


----------



## sofaboy (Jun 11, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> If the weld is copper I do not think brazing/ bronze welding over it would be acceptable as this is an adhesion weld. The copper weld would be fusion. Copper welding is not easily accomplished because of the heat conduction of the copper. I think you would need to contact specialist company that works on pressure vessels eg stills.
> 
> It would then need P/testing /certificating.


I think you are right. A new boiler would be a better way to go


----------



## sofaboy (Jun 11, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Seems a lot given the work that needs done but interesting to see how they're priced.


I have to admit Im struggling to get and accurate idea of value but found a working example on sale in the UK for 3500 plus vat


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's on sale , hasn't sold though........


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

sofaboy said:


> but found a working example on sale in the UK for 3500 plus vat


That's what a 1 group sell for brand new.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

dwalsh1 said:


> That's what a 1 group sell for brand new.


I tell a lie. £3700 brand new


----------

